# Help...Orlando Experts



## blackjack (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to book a family vacation for summer to disney world in Orlando using II.  Trying to pin down which resort to pick.  I guess the most important for us is the location so we don't have to drive to get to the resorts.  Not sure if that's possible.  Any recommendation would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks Tuggers!

Jack


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2014)

Translation please on "don't have to drive to get to the resorts"? And you are hoping to exchange using II for Summer 2014?

Airport to resorts?

Resorts to Disney?


----------



## blackjack (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry, to clarify, I will rent a car most likely to do shopping and get around town but to visit the park with a 2 and 4 year old, I want to make it as simple as possible like a free shuttle or walking distance to the parks.  And I will be using II to do summer 2014 exchange.  Thanks

Also, just browsing the different resorts in Orlando, I believe all are offsite but some are within a mile.  I guess it will come down to which is the nicer resort since most likely I have to either drive to the parks or take a shuttle.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 17, 2014)

Walking to Disney is an impossibility from a practical stand point unless you are staying at the Disney resorts. Anything in II is not a possibility on foot. There are definitely resorts that either have their own shuttle or Disney runs a shuttle service. Hopefully someone can post a list or if you go to the desired resort websites it will give the info.


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2014)

We have stayed @ Marriott (M) Grande Vista and Harbour Lakes. For your ages, I would pick Harbour Lakes. The units are very nice and there is a great pool with pirate ship. Very short ride (you can take Palm Parkway and be at Disney in 10 minutes down a back road with minimal traffic). M Cypress Harbour is right next door, as well. We have also stayed at Vistana, which is fine, but the Ms are better. For offsite, any Ms or HGVC (traded thru RCI) are my top picks.


----------



## Tazzik (Jan 17, 2014)

Driving to Disney is pretty simple from off-site too.  We did it our last trip, and even my kids preferred it.  Dealing with strollers and young kids, I just find it easier than the bus system for our family.  I really only prefer the buses when you are with a group that wants the ability to split up.  As nice as the "bubble" is when you don't need to drive anywhere, the convenience of having your own car can come in handy too.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 17, 2014)

There's no way I would go to the parks with a 2 and 4 year old and be at the mercy of waiting for an off-property shuttle to get me back to my resort.

As soon as the kids get tired and want an afternoon nap, you will be stuck waiting in the hot sun for pickup.  Comfort and ease of having my own transportation handy would far outweigh the cost of parking.


----------



## blackjack (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh okay, sounds like driving to the resort is the way to go!!!  Thanks!

Now to the nicest resorts for younger children.  I checked out Marriott Harbour Lake on the website and seems to be great for children.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## elaine (Jan 17, 2014)

we have stayed at OLCC, Summer Bay, Cypress Pointe, Star Island, Vistana, HGVC SeaWorld, M Grand Vista, M Harbour Lakes. All are fine. We really like the SeaWorld area for easy access via Palm Parkway (a back road) to WDW. Jusst stayed at Harbour Lakes at Christmas--now at the top of my list.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 17, 2014)

We stayed at the Sheraton Vistana Resort this past August. Location was excellent getting to Disney by car. I believe there was a Disney shuttle bus from there but never needed to inquire further. Very big resort with 7 pools for your family to choose from.


----------



## blackjack (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you all for your input!!!  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## mecllap (Jan 18, 2014)

WDW is incredibly huge compared to Disneyland -- very spread out.  It will be very hot in the summer, often with afternoon thunderstorms.  If you are "off-site" a car is a necessity.  Some of the resorts are even too large for walking around, esp with 2 little ones (altho some have an internal shuttle).  You might want to read the family section of disboards.com (or other Disney World info boards) for helpful hints about coping with a visit to WDW -- it pretty much requires a lot of research and planning to have a great time.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 19, 2014)

For the ages of your children, I would only consider Marriott Harbour Lakes.

It is the best of the family-oriented resorts and it is especially great for younger children.  It is one of the smaller Marriott resorts so you don't have to have long distances to get around inside the resort.  

There was so many things to do at the resort, that our children asked to spend less time visiting theme parks and more time just hanging around at the resort.  Worked for us and we had a way more relaxing vacation.  

The MAZE kid's program had excellent staff and the kids wanted to do all the activities that they offered.  They even had an evening pizza and movie night from 5-10 pm which worked out great for the adults!  We headed out for a fun evening at a closeby Cuban restaurant for good food and salsa dancing.  

Besides the cute pirate ship pool the resort offers a water park area, playground, mini-golf and firepit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2014)

Suggestion pick a resort with many 'free" amenities on site for all ages to enjoy.

Also pick a resort with great Location to near by restaurants and to all the great theme parks in Orlando.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

A year ago or more, we stayed at Sheraton Vistana.  We ended up getting a first floor unit, with a full playground just steps outside our door and the pool not much further than that.  At the time, we had a 4 1/2 and 1 1/2 year old.  They loved having a playground available as much or more as they enjoyed Disney.  LOL


----------



## blackjack (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all once again!


----------



## Inhislove (Aug 3, 2014)

*What did you choose?*

Would you mind letting us know how your trip went?


----------

